# Going out this weekend



## Friofisher (Feb 22, 2012)

Does anyone think the lake will clear up by this week end


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

The colder water does not dirty up as quickly as warmer water. I'd say if the sustained wind does not top 30 mph, there will be clean enough water somewhere.


----------



## BASS ACKWARDS (Mar 21, 2010)

I will be out saturday and possibly sunday wind permitting


----------



## ReelTimeWes (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm planning on being there Sunday and Monday. Fishing out of Fenwick. So far wind reports are getting worse by the day.


----------



## 2CatchEyes (Apr 11, 2008)

We're planning on Saturday Morning out of Fenwick if the wind reports hold!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

just wanting to know. did any of you get out fishing?? i live here in east central indiana and the wind has been cranking here. if its blowing up there like it has been here, i cant see anybody fishing. thanks for letting me know.
sherman


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm not aware of anyone being out. I live in Wapak (s of Lima) and it's been humpin here too.


----------



## Kodiak50 (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey Jim, You wouldn't happen to know a Larry Raypholtz would ya? He came from over my way and moved to Wapa, used to keep a boat on Erie somewhere around the islands


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Well the name doesn't ring a bell but I'm BAD w/ names. Faces I'm pretty good...names not so much.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

I am gonna try for saturday morning..it is gonna be the only chance for a while with this wind....


----------



## fishinfrank (Feb 22, 2012)

I'll be out this weekend. Called WildWings yesterday and talked to LAURA. They are putting in docks as we speak. Fishing with Basseyetus. see you on Cone. 21 striper WA with Blue top


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm hoping to get out Sat. I hope everything holds. The Sat looks better than I thought it would


----------



## Panfisher1402 (Apr 8, 2011)

Plan on going out Saturday maybe Sunday as long as the wind cooperates. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## backagainbaha (Dec 3, 2004)

.SATURDAY...NORTHEAST WINDS 10 KNOTS OR LESS BECOMING SOUTH 5 TO
15 KNOTS. WAVES 1 TO 3 FEET. 
.SUNDAY...SOUTHWEST WINDS 5 TO 15 KNOTS BECOMING SOUTH 10 TO
20 KNOTS. A CHANCE OF RAIN SHOWERS. WAVES 1 TO 3 FEET BUILDING TO
2 TO 4 FEET. 

Looks find so far- but I usually wait til Thursday night before I make a call- and of course I always check in the morning before I leave the house


----------



## rizzman (Oct 25, 2007)

I'll be out Sat am. if wind stays as they say.. Ch.68 or 216-789-3853


----------



## Limitman (Jun 3, 2008)

We will be out. Hopefully both days!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Jim Stedke said:


> The colder water does not dirty up as quickly as warmer water.


Is this a joke?


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Nope, No joke. It can get dirty (Last year) but it takes more wind then when it's warm.


----------



## Longspur (Sep 9, 2004)

Saturday for sure maybe Sunday, always weather permitting.

Longspur


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Jim Stedke said:


> Nope, No joke. It can get dirty (Last year) but it takes more wind then when it's warm.


I personally think you've fallen off your rocker.... But to humor me, how do you come to this conclusion?


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

50 years of experience and paying attention, young man.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Jim Stedke said:


> 50 years of experience and paying attention, young man.


Jim and Johny,
I am not mister wizard or anything but if water is densest at 39 degrees, which is a proven fact, I would have to think there would have to me more wind to mix up everything with the water. Imagine mixing sand in a blender with water(warm water example), then trying to mix with sand in the same blender with maple syrup.(cold water) which would be more dense and hardr to mix???


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Jim Stedke said:


> 50 years of experience and paying attention, young man.


Asleep the whole time?



ErieRider said:


> Jim and Johny,
> I am not mister wizard or anything but if water is densest at 39 degrees, which is a proven fact, I would have to think there would have to me more wind to mix up everything with the water. Imagine mixing sand in a blender with water(warm water example), then trying to mix with sand in the same blender with maple syrup.(cold water) which would be more dense and hardr to mix???


Yes your correct water is densest at 39deg. Why would it take more wind to mix the sediment because of the density, I mean really, your thinking that hard? Just because the water is more dense would that make the sediment harder to mix? I don't think so. You could also say that more dense water would make it tougher for the sediment to settle? Meaning any sediment that is stirred would stay in the water column longer for muddier water. Your example is extremely skewed and the densities of water are to the slightest measurement different at the temperatures we see in the lake. As usual I am out as the know it all kid and everyone is following the trolling god of OGF and for once I feel I am being pretty honest and correct. Either way I will stop here and this can carry on. Thanks for reading, Jonny.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Asleep the whole time?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes your correct water is densest at 39deg. Why would it take more wind to mix the sediment because of the density, I mean really, your thinking that hard? Just because the water is more dense would that make the sediment harder to mix? I don't think so. You could also say that more dense water would make it tougher for the sediment to settle? Meaning any sediment that is stirred would stay in the water column longer for muddier water. Your example is extremely skewed and the densities of water are to the slightest measurement different at the temperatures we see in the lake. As usual I am out as the know it all kid and everyone is following the trolling god of OGF and for once I feel I am being pretty honest and correct. Either way I will stop here and this can carry on. Thanks for reading, Jonny.


Johny,
Really?? You are taking this a little to personal. Never said you where out of the know. I even made the statement prior to making my comment that I am not Mister Wizard and am not sure. I just think what I think and thought it made sense. Dude you really need to chill. I appreciate everyones input on here. I don't know and it was a point for discussion. Which last time I checked was the point of this forum.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

sending a PM to ya Jonny.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

It is a density thing. The denser water needs more wind to push up waves, and the waves do not cap as quickly as warmer water. It is the waves that cause the hydrolic forces that pull dirt off the bottom and muddy up the whole west end. 

How much difference the cold water makes is debatabale, but I FEEL it is appreciable, and helps us out. If you have other opinions, I'm all ears.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

I FEEL that I will be slaying another 13 lber Saturday/......!!!!!!!

OH YA BABY.... But really, I think I am gonna head a little more west...I have been fishing the cans a lot...I might start west and troll to cans...if nothing else I will drop a jig on ones head! 

Game on...... Grey G3 with 150 Yamaha channel 68 or 614-570-3514

gimme a shout..


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> Yes your correct water is densest at 39deg. Why would it take more wind to mix the sediment because of the density, I mean really, your thinking that hard? Just because the water is more dense would that make the sediment harder to mix? I don't think so. You could also say that more dense water would make it tougher for the sediment to settle? Meaning any sediment that is stirred would stay in the water column longer for muddier water. Your example is extremely skewed and the densities of water are to the slightest measurement different at the temperatures we see in the lake. As usual I am out as the know it all kid and everyone is following the trolling god of OGF and for once I feel I am being pretty honest and correct. Either way I will stop here and this can carry on. Thanks for reading, Jonny.


Who peed in your Coco-Puffs? 

Show some respect...my goodness.


----------



## Kodiak50 (Apr 26, 2010)

BFG said:


> Who peed in your Coco-Puffs?
> 
> Show some respect...my goodness.


Totally agree!!!!


----------



## Reel Naughty (Apr 8, 2007)

Should be going out on Sunday on the RN. Or maybe with Anger Management. In anycase, hoping to be out somewhere.

JD


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Jim Stedke said:


> 50 years of experience and paying attention, young man.


This came to mind


----------



## fishinfrank (Feb 22, 2012)

Why does this NorthSouth fisherman get wound up on a statement?


----------



## gaterman (Dec 29, 2010)

Because he is a kid, and thinks he knows it all. Besides who really cares how the lake gets muddy, every year I hear all these guys wine about the mud. Sure it can slow the bite a bit, but every single year it is this way in the sping time. Guess what we always catchem in that brown stuff. I will never not go fishing because the lake is muddy. Those wallys can see better than what you think and feel. So lets just simmer and get out this weekend and post some reports good or bad. I will be there Sat or Sun what ever day is better weather wise.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Well I see why you guys like Jim, nice guy. We did a lot of talking via pm and I think we settled in nicely. Sorry to come of disrespectful got wound up, yup it happens all the time. Just the way I am and I wanted to post what I was thinkin so I did. Again, sorry, block me if you don't want to read what I have to say, I have no problem with that. See ya on the lake boys. Good Luck


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Proud of you Jonny. You get an atta-boy.


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

This is getting a little out of hand. I can honestly say this the thread is completly out of line. At this point, i dont even know what the subject matter is.......

If it means anything, i will be out next weekend for the first time this year. It would have been sooner but i have been busy re-rigging again. Im ready to get it it going 2012 season, here we go!


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

K gonefishin said:


> This came to mind


That pic reminds me of the old bull young bull story.
Im sure you guys know it........


----------



## LmitingOut (Mar 11, 2011)

Will it be more effective jigging or trolling this weekend?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Happy Hooker reported earlier in the week fish were not up on the reefs yet for the jig bite. I am thinking troll off the cans would be more effective. Check www.happyhookerbaitandtackle.com for current reports as he usually posts daily reports this time of year under the fishing reports section of his website.


----------



## kwalleye1 (Mar 6, 2012)

well i will be out sunday and i have two friends that were out for two days last week and did well at A can and B can and i will hit that first but sunday looks good wind wise fish fast and stay safe.

kwalleye1


----------



## stano (Apr 24, 2007)

Hey NorthSouth- 

It's true. Go take two cups and put warm water in one and cold water in the other. Add kool-aid mix and see which one gets "dirty."


----------



## ReelTimeWes (Aug 20, 2009)

kwalleye1 said:


> well i will be out sunday and i have two friends that were out for two days last week and did well at A can and B can and i will hit that first but sunday looks good wind wise fish fast and stay safe.
> 
> kwalleye1


I'll be out Sunday after lunch and Monday weather permitting.


----------

